# nrfs



## smaher82 (Oct 24, 2012)

What is the correct ICD 9 code for non reassuring fetal status ?

Thank you for your help


----------



## Cynthia Hughes (Oct 24, 2012)

Usually refers to fetal distress (abnormal heart rate), would look at codes in category 659.7- and verify with physician that this is correct interpretation.


----------

